# What a significant change in only one month!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Look at how much he filled out in only one month, It's amazing how they change so fast!

6 month old:



7 month old:


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Another beautiful picture 



btw, Why the edit button disappeared?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice mine turned 6 mon today


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Enjoy the 'teen' phase- the body matures but the brain won't show up for another year or so.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow he looks great!

Stosh...LOL I wish that were not true but I have a teen pup now!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He does look "older"! 

I swear, mine woke up today a teenager. Sigh.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

So hard to tell from a photo what the scale is!

Lovely dog, how big is he in the photos at this age?

What is his Height at the shoulder and weight? I can think in Imperial AND Metric, so any measurement units are fine...


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Enjoy the 'teen' phase- the body matures but the brain won't show up for another year or so.


 I don`t know if it's good or bad, but it would be strange to see him acting like a baby at 18 month old :crazy:

Oskar - I took him to the vet a few days ago and he weighed 75 lbs, I don`t know what his height now but a month ago he was 24.5 inches.


Thank you all!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! What a change!

My dog is a little over 2 years old and I'm still waiting for the brain to show up .


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I am amazed it seems like daily at how fast they change.

This was Isa at 4 months and 5 months now.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Draugr said:


> Wow! What a change!
> 
> My dog is a little over 2 years old and I'm still waiting for the brain to show up .


lol .. He hasn't changed at all from the age of let's say six months to 2 years..? I never knew that before I brought a German shepherd 

kitmcd - Are you sure it's the same dog in both pictures 
They are changing too fast!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Acejin said:


> lol .. He hasn't changed at all from the age of let's say six months to 2 years..? I never knew that before I brought a German shepherd


Well, hehe, he has, somewhat, but I'd still describe him as having a puppy brain . I'm really not expecting an "adult brain" until around 3 or 4.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope my dog brain will develop faster :crazy:


----------



## Elvis's Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

That is some change in one month...beautiful boy!


----------

